# A breeding pair question.



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Sometime later this year I will fork over some cash to get a breeding pair of something.I am interested in frogs that breed heavely.This is what im looking at,please tell me how many frogs (on average)they rear a year.I know it is hard to tell,but please give me an estimate.I am looking at breeding pairs of.azuereus,blue/bronze auratus,blue/black auratus,galactonotus red/yellow/orange(although galacts are hard to find I will still try to get a pair of them),D.leucomelas,Red vent/D.amazonicus (I know they are almost identical),and golden blue leg vents.Also about how much are red vent/amazonicus,golden blue leg vents,or red/yellow/orange galacts( if I can find a pair)?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Pricing on all of these frogs can be found on the sponsors sites. Pairs of almost anything are usually several hundred, and for the expensive frogs up to $500 or more. Tincs and Auratus are your best bet for heavy breeding. Is that to have frogs to resell? You got a man creek pair right, or you are getting them?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Man creeks will be coming in in a cuple days.I thought leucs and azeurus were heavy breeders too,and how many froglets does an auaratus pair produce a year if in good conditions (estimate).Red vents/amazonicus/golden vents,how many froglets do they produce on average in good conditions?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I found a blue legged vent breeding pair for 150.00,are these about the same price as red vent breeding pairs?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> how many froglets does an auaratus pair produce a year if in good conditions (estimate).


That is such a difficult (if not impossible) question to answer- although I do wonder why you are looking at the average potential yield for a pair? Having the frogs in constant reproductive overdrive is not something to aim for.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

flyangler18 said:


> > how many froglets does an auaratus pair produce a year if in good conditions (estimate).
> 
> 
> That is such a difficult (if not impossible) question to answer- although I do wonder why you are looking at the average potential yield for a pair? Having the frogs in constant reproductive overdrive is not something to aim for.


Not to be mean or rude but I think this isn’t a "hobby" for moo IMO seems to be more of "what can I make off of these frogs compared to if i get these ones". Moo how old are you if you don’t mind the question.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

moothefrog said:


> I thought leucs and azeurus were heavy breeders too,?


 Azureus are tincs.

Be cautious if the intent is to make money off these. Few do and you put your frogs at risk by amassing too much too soon, which by the basic questions you are posting all over the board seems to be the case. Enjoy what you have for awhile.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

This is not to make money,I just wanted to make sure that these frogs im looking at produce more than 0-3 froglets like pumilio.If I wanted to make money I wouldnt be getting pumilio.The only reason I want a lot of froglets is I think that raising them are one of the biggest highlights of this hobby.I will only have them breeding (wet season)3 months of the year.I am not going to answer the age question because I am not obligated to,and I dont think that is any of your buisiness.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I do enjoy what I have,for I will get my breeding pair next year or at the end of this year.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

The bigger challenge is getting them to start breeding in the first place (or getting viable clutches)- seeing tad transport and watching a froglet emerge from a brom will always be the highlights of the hobby for me.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I agree,I do have a lot of begginer questions.If my pums do breed,I hope to see the tad transport,it would be cool.Maybe I could catch it on video camera.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

The Vents/ Amy's can be extremely prolific, but, many of their tads morph with sls or missing limbs. I know a few froggers who say they easily get 300 tads per year off of a breeding group, but only a handful of froglets are viable. This can be very frustrating and discouraging after all the time and effort is put in. So be prepared, as things like this are often an oversight.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

thetattooedone said:


> The Vents/ Amy's can be extremely prolific, but, many of their tads morph with sls or missing limbs. I know a few froggers who say they easily get 300 tads per year off of a breeding group


The tads also take 4-6 months to morph out as well.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

rjmarchisi said:


> thetattooedone said:
> 
> 
> > The Vents/ Amy's can be extremely prolific, but, many of their tads morph with sls or missing limbs. I know a few froggers who say they easily get 300 tads per year off of a breeding group
> ...



Really??? Mine don't. 3 1/2 Months is the longest I've had a tad in a cup so far. Most have morphed in about 90 days give or take. Granted, I only have had about 20 tads morph so far.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

The vent tads that I raised took longer, but that is all dependant multiple variables.


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

I would encourage you not to expect anything from your pums or a breeding pair. The "heavy breeders" i have actually breed less then the harder less producing pums i have. If you do not have the tank set up properly for the mancreeks, it will be difficult for you to get froglets. Learn as much as you can before expecting anything, aslo get down the hang of culturing FFs, thats the hardest thing to do starting out with PDFs. Just my 2 cents


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I think I got the hang of the culutres,I was having problems with them.For some reason I found hydei easier to culture than manglogaster :?: .I have been reasearching pums in the last couple days as they are coming Tues.I really do hope they breed and I get a glimpse at the pums carrying tads on the back.Thank you for all you help.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Ask kristy55303 about the breeding pairs she's liquidating to finance her heart transplant. If you can afford it now, you'd help her raise some money for that.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I wish I could afford it now,but I just spent a pretty penny on my pum pair and there 30 gallon viv /plants/decorations/backround,ect.I believe I talked to Kristy,and this is the first person I am coming to to buy a pair.


----------

